
Accelerating QEMU on Windows with HAXM - ingve
https://www.qemu.org/2017/11/22/haxm-usage-windows/
======
ris
If AMD are at all smart they'll be attempting to contribute AMD-V support to
[https://github.com/intel/haxm](https://github.com/intel/haxm) ASAP.

Now _that_ will be a fun pull request to watch.

~~~
zdw
Already in the issue tracker, although the "have to ask my superiors" comment
isn't too encouraging:
[https://github.com/intel/haxm/issues/5](https://github.com/intel/haxm/issues/5)

~~~
TheCoreh
Looks like the superiors just replied :)

[https://github.com/intel/haxm/issues/5#issuecomment-34652021...](https://github.com/intel/haxm/issues/5#issuecomment-346520217)

------
my123
Ugh, no Hyper-V support kind of defeats the point these days... Especially on
Win10... Maybe there'd be a way to do this for Hyper-V too

~~~
ComputerGuru
I don’t understand. Hyper-V is already hardware accelerated and takes full
advantage of VT-D.

~~~
my123
Hyper-V doesn't have the same emulated devices support by a long shot.

------
saladeen
There's a project that uses QEMU to emulate the original xbox, xqemu:
[http://xqemu.com/](http://xqemu.com/)

I wonder if this will help their project too.

~~~
my123
That doesn't help the project at all... HLE seems to be more workable for
Xbox... Xenia is VERY far for the Xbox 360, it isn't technical but
organisational issues instead

~~~
anthk
HLE sucks for the XBOX, there is many low level stuff which can be replicated
well without hacks.

You can't compare Xenia to the 1st XBOX, at all.

------
pkaye
Is there an equivalent to HAXM for Linux? Would it be KVM?

~~~
pm215
Yes, exactly. All of KVM, HAXM and the OSX Hypervisor.Framework are basically
providing APIs to user applications that encapsulate the CPU's virtualization
capability so that you can use it to implement VMs without needing kernel
privilege. They differ in how high a level of abstraction they provide (eg KVM
does a lot more for you in the kernel, H.f punts to userspace for everything),
but the principle is the same.

------
Hallucinaut
It's on my backlog of experiments that I'll probably never get to, but has
anyone had success running QEMU on, say, AWS (virtualized) Windows servers to
run Linux VMs? I presume HAXM isn't relevant for attempting this?

~~~
SteveNuts
I don't think any of the public cloud providers support nested virtualization.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Several do support nested virtualization under Linux; I've tested that. I
don't know if they do under Windows, though.

~~~
ephermata
[Disclaimer - I work for Microsoft]

Azure just released nested virtualization VMs. I've tested Hyper-V running in
such a VM and it worked well. Have not yet tested HAXM.

------
fulafel
Didn't Android SDK on Windows use qemu & haxm for years already?

~~~
ComputerGuru
HAXM started off as a part of the Android SDK for Windows but is now a
standalone component as its wider applicability has been noted and capitalized
upon.

------
CSDude
HAXM works on OSX AFAIK, it would be nice to have it in OSX as well

